# Laptop Temperatur, was ist normal? [Aktualisiert 24.06]



## Pixy (18. Mai 2012)

Sehr geehrte Community,

wie der Titel schon verrät, geht es um Laptoptemperaturen.
Da ich mich eher im Destkopbereich bewege und deren Temperaturen soweit kenne, kenne ich mich weniger im Laptopbereich aus.

Meine Freundin hat ein Samsung R519 Laptop und spielt gerne Anno 1702 darauf.
Doch seit kurzem geht der Laptop nach ca. einer Stunde spielen einfach aus.

Laptop Samsung R519
Intel Core 2 Duo T 6500 @2,10 GHz
GeForce G105M  512 MB
3GB Ram 

Daraufhin habe ich ein paar Temperaturtools installiert und folgende Daten erhalten.

Im Destopbereich:

CPU: ca. 55 - 60° C (HW Monitor) Kerntemperatur ca. 50° C (Core Temp)
GPU: ca. 50 - 54° C (GPU-Z)

Spielemodus (also wenn Anno läuft nach ca. 10min.):

CPU: ca. 80 - 90 ° C (HW Monitor) Kerntemperatur ca. 70 - 80° C (Core Temp)
GPU: ca. 90° C (GPU-Z)

Gerade im Desktopbetrieb, finde ich die Temperatur von der CPU bedenkenswert, da sie über der GPU Temperatur liegt.
Aufgrund der Bauweise eines Laptops und der sehr nahe liegenden Bauteile, kann ich aber nicht mit Gewissheit sagen ob dies bedenkenswert oder doch normal ist.

Da die Temperatur tendenziell eher ansteigt, würde ein Herunterfahren nach einer Stunde spielen, nur logisch sein.
Den Laptop kann man aber mal nicht so ohne weiteres zerlegen um ihn zu reinigen.
Man sieht so schon, dass der Abluftkanal doch sehr dreckig ist.

Mich würden Meinungen von Eurer Seite aus interessieren.


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Laptop Temperatur, was ist normal?*

Auch wenn es nicht den Anschein macht aber bei eigentlich fast jedem Laptop solltest du relativ einfach von der Unterseite aus gesehen, an die Lüftungsschlitze herankommen, um diese reinigen zu können. Hier hast du das Problem eigentlich selbst erkannt, warum das NB so heiss wird


----------



## Superwip (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Laptop Temperatur, was ist normal?*

Sind relativ normale Temperaturen, die meisten Notebook Komponenten sind bis 105°C spezifiziert und es gibt einige Hersteller, die diese Werte ausreizen

Reinigen und neue Wärmeleitpaste kann viel bringen, man sollte aber darauf achten, dass man dabei kein Garantiesiegel verletzt.


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Laptop Temperatur, was ist normal?*

Vllt hilft dir die Anleitung eines anderen Nutzers bei einem ähnlichen Geräte:

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=Samsu...15&ved=1t:429,r:14,s:0,i:100&biw=1097&bih=676


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Laptop Temperatur, was ist normal?*

Für einen Desktop würde ich sagen sind die Temperaturen etwas zu hoch, bei Laptops jedoch im normalen Bereich. Hier legen Hersteller (leider) sehr viel mehr Wert auf leise Lüfter anstelle auf bessere temperaturen der Chips weil kaum jemand Tools wie den HWMonitor nutzt/sich um die Temperaturen kümmert aber jeder bemerkt "Oh mann ist der Laptop aber laut!"

Deswegen wird wie oben schon richtig gesagt oft die Obergrenze der zulässigen Temperaturen ausgereizt - und das siehst du bei dir grade.


----------



## Alex555 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Laptop Temperatur, was ist normal?*

80*C CPU sind absolut im normalen Bereich, und die Idle Temperaturen sind auch im normalen Bereich! 
Und die Temperaturen beim zocken sind auch ok, du könntest versuchen mithilfe des Guids im Forum den Core 2 Duo zu undervolten!


----------



## Pixy (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Laptop Temperatur, was ist normal?*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten, auch wenn mich das Ergebniss etwas überrascht hat.

Für einen Desktop PC wären die Temps doch zu hoch, zumindest was die CPU angeht.
90° C für eine Grafikkarte, sind ja relativ normal.

Dann muss evtl. einfach nur der Abluftkanal gründlichst gesäubert werden.
Und da hier sogar Anleitungen dafür verlinkt wurden, sollte dies nicht allzu schwer sein.

Ich bedanke mich in jedem Fall, für die kompetenten Antworten.

Gruß Pixy


----------



## Pixy (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laptop Temperatur, was ist normal?*

So ich muss das Thema nochmal ansprechen bzw. aktualisieren.

Meine Freundin hat den Laptop ihren Verwandten zukommen lassen, die sich darum kümmern, diese führen einen PC laden und reparieren auch solche.
Nachdem dieser komplett gereinigt wurde und auch scheinbar die Wärmeleitpaste überall aktualisiert wurde, stürzte dieser unter Last nach wie vor ab.

Jetzt haben Sie zum Test eine neue CPU eingelegt und das Problem scheint weg zu sein.
Er läuft unter Last ohne Probleme.
Die neue CPU würde bei 50€ liegen.

Was mich jetzt allerdings stutzig macht ist folgendes, die alte CPU scheint ja defekt zu sein.

Warum lief der Laptop aber im normalen Betrieb problemlos?
Man konnte alles machen, nur halt nicht spielen, da er dann abstürtzte.
In meinen Augen dürfte die CPU dann doch eigentlich gar nix mehr machen oder?

Ich tendiere da doch eher auf das Mainbord als auf die CPU.
Oder kann da wirklich was dran sein?

Möchte deren Arbeit jetzt auch nicht in Frage stellen, da Sie ja die Profis sind.

Würde mich aber gerne absichern wollen und Eure Meinung dazu wissen.

Gruß Pixy


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. Juni 2012)

Das er nur unter Last abstürzt kann schon gut sein. 
Im Idle liegt ja ein geringerer Takt und eine geringere Spannung und  an.

Hast du schon Stabilitätstests für die CPU & GPU gemacht?

Was heißt: "alles machen" nur
Internet und Office oder auch Prime95 usw. ?


----------



## Pixy (24. Juni 2012)

Alles machen, damit meine ich eigentlich hauptsächlich im Internet surfen, Music hören, Laden alles was den PC "scheinbar" nicht groß belastet.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laptop Temperatur, was ist normal?*



Pixy schrieb:


> Was mich jetzt allerdings stutzig macht ist folgendes, die alte CPU scheint ja defekt zu sein.
> 
> Warum lief der Laptop aber im normalen Betrieb problemlos?
> Man konnte alles machen, nur halt nicht spielen, da er dann abstürtzte.


 
Was ist daran ungewöhnlich? Das bedeutet ja nur, dass die alte CPU bei normaler geringer Last funktionierte und bei hoher Last abschmierte.
Defekt muss ja nicht heißen "es geht gar nichts mehr" - was bei dir wohl der Fall war war eine "angeknackste" CPU die die volle Last nicht mehr aushält... ähnlich einem Motor der zwar in der Stadt noch ein wenig rumjuckeln kann aber bei Vollgas auf der Autobahn die Grätsche macht 

Ob es nun wirklich 100% ein Problem der CPU war kann ich natürlich schlecht sagen aber die Chance ist doch sehr sehr hoch wenn das Problem nach einem Tausch dann verschwunden ist...


----------

